# Haunt Vegas Tour and Show



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So Lisa found this Haunt show in Vegas. Just in case anyone is in Vegas for Transworld, you might like to see.

http://shop.vegas.com/shows/showtimes2.jsp?show=531


----------

